# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Kujaku keeping contest- joe koi centre

## Joedimas

*KUJAKU KEEPING CONTEST- JOE KOI CENTRE*


Dalam rangka menyambut 'TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's 2014',
 kembali panitia 'TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's dan JOE KOI CENTRE' 
mengadakan event "KUJAKU KEEPING CONTEST" dengan tujuan 
mensosialisasikan 'TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's' agar lebih dikenal 
oleh semua members kois yang berada di Forum Koi's yang kita cinta ini 
dan mengajak untuk bersama sama bergabung pada tanggal 26 April 2014 
yang bersamaan dengan acara '8th KOI'sFEST 2014'.
Dengan diadakannya 'TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's' ini kami kami panitia 
lebih mengarah pada silahturahmi untuk saling kenal dan bertatap muka satu sama lain
agar menjalin persaudaraan yang sangat kuat diantara members ko'is.

*BERSATU KITA KUAT BERSAMA KOI's KITA HEBAT!!*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

> Startnya jangan ketinggian bang joe biar rame


Iya om... biar rame bgt.. hehe..

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Baru discus harga permulaannya ya ... Om joe

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

ayoooo para racerr panasin mesinnya  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

No 26 & No 33 @ 1.250

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YogaSat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hayooo.. Semangat.. Cintailah kois dong.. hehehee

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

xixixixixixixix.. lap terakhir... 
Kolam uda penuh sama tosai..... hahahaha

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

07 1 jt jugaa.. barang siapa tidak suka menimpa teman maka niscaya dia tidak mudah ditimpa juga wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Mohon maaf ya om herrydragon....
tangannya jempol semua jadi 33 kepencet 2x,
kan ikannya cuma satu hehehheee.............

makasih om epoe atas koreksinya .....


Rekap sementara :

Kujaku 01 Rp 1.000 000,- by O3D 
Kujaku 02 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 03 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 04 Rp 1.000 000,- by Victor
Kujaku 05 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 06 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 07 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 08 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 09 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 10 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 11 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 12 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 13 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 14 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 15 Rp 1.000 000,- by Chandrab1177
Kujaku 16 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 17 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 18 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 19 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 20 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 21 Rp 1.000 000,- by
Kujaku 22 Rp 1.000 000,- by Gizza
Kujaku 23 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 24 Rp 1.000 000,- by Ekochen
Kujaku 25 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 26 Rp 1.250 000,- by Victor
Kujaku 27 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 28 Rp 1.100 000,- by Herrydragon
Kujaku 29 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 30 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007 
Kujaku 31 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 32 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 33 Rp 1.500 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 34 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 35 Rp 1.000 000,- by Wahyu Adiwinanto
Kujaku 36 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 37 Rp 1.000 000,- by chandrap1177
Kujaku 38 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 39 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 40 Rp 1.000 000,- by Absolion

Lanjuuut..........bbbrrrreemmmmm...............
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Rekap sementara :

Kujaku 01 Rp 1.000 000,- by O3D 
Kujaku 02 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 03 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 04 Rp 1.000 000,- by Victor
Kujaku 05 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 06 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 07 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 08 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 09 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 10 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 11 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 12 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 13 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 14 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 15 Rp 1.000 000,- by Chandrab1177
Kujaku 16 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 17 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 18 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 19 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 20 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 21 Rp 1.000 000,- by
Kujaku 22 Rp 1.000 000,- by Gizza
Kujaku 23 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 24 Rp 1.000 000,- by Ekochen
Kujaku 25 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 26 Rp 1.300 000,- by Herrydragon
Kujaku 27 Rp 1.250 000,- by Chandrap1177
Kujaku 28 Rp 1.100 000,- by Herrydragon
Kujaku 29 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 30 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007 
Kujaku 31 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 32 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 33 Rp 1.500 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 34 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 35 Rp 1.000 000,- by Wahyu Adiwinanto
Kujaku 36 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 37 Rp 1.000 000,- by chandrap1177
Kujaku 38 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 39 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 40 Rp 1.000 000,- by Absolion

Lanjuuut..........bbbrrrreemmmmm...............
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cucu_ak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

> hapunten ngiringan Kang Joe :
> 26 : 1,5 jt
> 36 : 1,2 jt


Om Joe, segera direkap...., cuman kalau rekap jangan sambil cungar cungir heheheheheee...... :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HANDOKO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> hahahaahh kisah yang unik pelihara koi....
> istri kita akan senang peliara koi dari pada peliara cewe ......
> dengan pelihara koi orang yang tadinya temperamen bisa jadi lembut
> orang biasanya main perintah bisa menjadi mandiri 
> contoh lembut  sebelum kita peliara koi klo istri mau ijin pergi kita selalu ngasi muka
> agak kerung alias sedikit sewot......
> tapi setelah  peliara koi klo istri kita ijin mau pergi lsg baik.....o iya mah mamah pergi sama siapa pilang jam brapa   ko cepet amat pulangnya mah hehehhe karena kita  ingin tidak terganggu liat koi jadi biar istri kita pergi hehehhehehehehehh
> dan jadi mandiri klo kita pulang kerja biasanya ribut mah kopi makan bla bls bls lsh pokonys
> tapi setelah piara koi begitu plg kerja kita lsg bikin kopi sendiri dan lsg nongkrong di depan kolam wakakkak
> ...


usul....
pilih mana...

1. piara / main cewek, keruh sedikit, banyak biaya servis (salon, etc) ...

2. piara koi, bosen sedikit, tinggal djual/dilelang...

piara koi, sabtu minggu.... suami betah dirumah

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Perpanjangan Waktu dari Bid Terakhir ?

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

> Ini yang di Bid, ..................................................  ....... Apre Om-Om sekalian, layak nggak ?



Layak Om epoe. Aku naksir no 31.

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HANDOKO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 24 Rp. 1,5 juta.  :Becky:

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agust Njum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

> Karena terkadang internetnya suka ada yang lemot
> kasian kadang udah posting tapi masuknya suka terlambat
> maka diberlakukan perpanjangan waktu untuk akhir lelang di 22.05.
> dan berlaku untuk semua ikan.
> 
> *Waktu Akhir Lelang pukul 22.05* (server KOI-S).*
> *Bersatu kita kuat
> Bersama KOI-S kita hebat


Om hari ini terakhir ya...? Wah sebentar lagi nonton balapan nih...

----------


## Ito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jason Nurjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Waktu Akhir Lelang pukul 22.05* (server KOI-S).Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama KOI-S kita hebat 						

*25 menit lagi ...*..................................................  ...................! 

 :Closed 2:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ssuunnyyss2014

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> maaf mau coba peruntungan:
> 4: 1100000
> 26: 1550000


Itu baru apresiasi ...................................... TOP !  :Rockon:

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

_no.24 = 1550rb_ ............................................ :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

seru balapan no.24, om epoe ya yg menang?

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP AKHIR :

Kujaku 01 Rp 1.110 000,- by O3D 
Kujaku 02 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 03 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 04 Rp 1.110 000,- by Ssuunnyyss 2014
Kujaku 05 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 06 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 07 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 08 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 09 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 10 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 11 Rp 1.150 000,- by Absolion
Kujaku 12 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 13 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 14 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 15 Rp 1.000 000,- by Chandrab1177
Kujaku 16 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 17 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 18 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 19 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 20 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 21 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 22 Rp 1.000 000,- by Gizza
Kujaku 23 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 24 Rp 1.600 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 25 Rp 1.250 000,- by Chandrap 1177
Kujaku 26 Rp 1.550 000,- by Ssuunnyyss 2014
Kujaku 27 Rp 1.250 000,- by Chandrap1177
Kujaku 28 Rp 1.100 000,- by Herrydragon
Kujaku 29 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 30 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007 
Kujaku 31 Rp 1.350 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 32 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 33 Rp 1.500 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 34 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 35 Rp 1.000 000,- by Wahyu Adiwinanto
Kujaku 36 Rp 1.300 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 37 Rp 1.000 000,- by Chandrap1177
Kujaku 38 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 39 Rp 1.300 000,- by Agust Njum
Kujaku 40 Rp 1.000 000,- by Absolion

SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANG

Bersatu Kita Kuat
Bersama KOI-S Kita Hebat*

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP AKHIR :

Kujaku 01 Rp 1.100 000,- by O3D 
Kujaku 02 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 03 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 04 Rp 1.100 000,- by Ssuunnyyss 2014
Kujaku 05 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 06 Rp 1.050 000,- by Gegen
Kujaku 07 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 08 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007
Kujaku 09 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 10 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 11 Rp 1.150 000,- by Absolion
Kujaku 12 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 13 Rp 1.200 000,- by Yogasat
Kujaku 14 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 15 Rp 1.000 000,- by Chandrab1177
Kujaku 16 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 17 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 18 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 19 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 20 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 21 Rp 1.000 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 22 Rp 1.000 000,- by Gizza
Kujaku 23 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 24 Rp 1.600 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 25 Rp 1.250 000,- by Chandrap 1177
Kujaku 26 Rp 1.600 000,- by O3D
Kujaku 27 Rp 1.250 000,- by Chandrap1177
Kujaku 28 Rp 1.100 000,- by Herrydragon
Kujaku 29 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 30 Rp 1.000 000,- by Jimmy 007 
Kujaku 31 Rp 1.350 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 32 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 33 Rp 1.500 000,- by Hendrawb
Kujaku 34 Rp 1.000 000,- by 
Kujaku 35 Rp 1.000 000,- by Wahyu Adiwinanto
Kujaku 36 Rp 1.300 000,- by Epoe 
Kujaku 37 Rp 1.000 000,- by Chandrap1177
Kujaku 38 Rp 1.000 000,- by Epoe
Kujaku 39 Rp 1.300 000,- by Agust Njum
Kujaku 40 Rp 1.000 000,- by Absolion

SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANG

Bersatu Kita Kuat
Bersama KOI-S Kita Heba*

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
25/02 06:27:44
Ke 5150066711
YOSEPH DIMAS SUD
Rp. 4,500,000.00
Kc chandrab1177
Ref 025062744433

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> _Ngga sekalian no.6 Om Hendrawan,_
> Mumpung masih murah ................................. HQ lagi, modalnya Om Joe ... aja ngga dapat !
> Dan, ikannya rakus makan ............... 6 Bulan bisa mendekati 35-40cm (dan itu lagi jaya2nya warna ..)



hahahahhaha om epoe memang is the best  hehehhehe
bersatu kita kuat bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

ok thanks
salam

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ssuunnyyss2014

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ssuunnyyss2014

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> Pak, maaf lagi, tepatnya 3 kali saya kirim private message: 26 Feb, 1 Maret, dan 7 Maret; terima kasih Pak, sukses selalu!


om tlg add pin saya untuk konfirmasi selanjutnya 27f4f943

terimakasih
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Mantappp om absolion... good keeper , pertahankan trus passionnya..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

> kawan kawan semua karena tema KC kita ini menyambut TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS
> jadi untuk sertifikat dan lucky draw akan kami undi pada saat TEMU AKBAR kita
> 26 April 2014  adapun apabila memang anda berhalangan hadir maka sertifikat atau
> lucky draw akan kami kirimkan setelah acara TEMU AKBAR kita
> silakan sebelum dimulai apakah anda setuju atau tidak..........
> bersatu kita kuat 
> bersama kois kita hebat


Om Joe, Lucky draw nya sudah diundi ? 
Kemudian end of KC jangan di akhir bulan Juli'14 pada libur lebaran ... baru aktif di awal Agustus 2014, KC kan juga di mulai 19 Februari 2014. Kalau bisa Om Joe, end of KC di kisaran 20-25 Agt'14......... sekedar masukan ....... mohon dipertimbangkan...

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

jangan lupa para peserta KC kujaku segera kirimkan foto dan vidio anda

ingat sampai 30 september jangan ada yg ketinggalan

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> *Setelah ini, Om Joe mau KC lagi ............................................ Showa, Sanke dan Kujaku ......................................mungkin minggu depan.*


Wah abis pv, udah di tandai beberapa tosai

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amazing

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

​

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Keliatannya om Owi, susah gemuk...


Kayanya banyak yg male om

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Terima kasih bagi anda para peserta KC KUJAKU JoeKoi Centre
yang telah mengirimkan VIDEO & PHOTO nya ke email : [email protected].

Untuk proses penilaian/penjuriannya, kami masih menunggu
JURI KC KUJAKU : Bpk. KIKI SUTARKI (Samurai Bdg)
 kembali dari Jepang pada tgl 11 Oktober 2014 (Sabtu).

Demikian informasi ini kami sampaikan.

Terima kasih atas kebersamaannya
JoeKoi Centre

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama KOI-S kita hebat

*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> *mayanlah, dapet JUARA ke 2*.............*No. 19* (*a/n. Epoe*). 
> 
> 
> *Waaah Kujaku ada 4 ekor bisa lomba, 60cm, 50cm, 40cm, dan 25cm ...............................*


Wah di TKC jadi kujaku specialist, semoga menang semua

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

